# Best Tire For 200Sx 15" wheels?



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Well I'm gettin some 15's for my car and I know they'll be 205 wide but im not sure about sidewall? Also what is the best tire to for the 15 I guess it would be the same as the best tire for the Se-R..So please help. For the tire im looking for somthing that rides decent.. Not really that big of a deal to me, but i would like them to last nothing like those 10k tires they sell thanks guys


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

YOKOHAMA AVID V4S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
500 tread wear rating meaning you could get upwards of 100k miles. great handling and overall a very well built tyre.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...arch=false&partnum=055VR5V4S&fromCompare1=yes

and oh yea, like 70 bucks a pop


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I liked the kuhmo 712 they were cheap and worked nice on my 240sx.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

NickZac said:


> YOKOHAMA AVID V4S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 500 tread wear rating meaning you could get upwards of 100k miles. great handling and overall a very well built tyre.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...arch=false&partnum=055VR5V4S&fromCompare1=yes
> ...


Sounds good to me i'll be getting those now  they should cost me around 55 through my work even better :thumbup: but what size sidewall should i get with the 15" rim?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

T200Sx said:


> Sounds good to me i'll be getting those now  they should cost me around 55 through my work even better :thumbup: but what size sidewall should i get with the 15" rim?


I just selected 55 because it is a relatively standard size. I dont own a B14 so I cant tell ya for sure but I'm sure someone else will. Goodluck!


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i have 205/50/15 yokohama's


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

you like them? where'd you get them in a 50?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

T200Sx said:


> you like them? where'd you get them in a 50?


Using one plus and two plus formula gets you to 195/50/15
Mine give me a dead on speed reading at 75 mph compared to my GPS speed reading at 7/32 tread wear.
Yes I agree I should have got the 205/50 's 
Do not get 205/55's they will be much to high or big. Your speedo will read slow.
Good Luck ....


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

IanH said:


> Using one plus and two plus formula gets you to 195/50/15
> Mine give me a dead on speed reading at 75 mph compared to my GPS speed reading at 7/32 tread wear.
> Yes I agree I should have got the 205/50 's
> Do not get 205/55's they will be much to high or big. Your speedo will read slow.
> Good Luck ....


i have 205/55/15 but i need new tires they dont seam too big


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

for the 15" wheels, the stock tire size is 195/55/15. If you go up one size in width, you're usually going to want to go down one size in sidewall percentage, therefore, 205/50/15

195mm x 0.55 = 107.25mm <--- Stock size
205mm x 0.55 = 112.75mm <--- +5.50mm radius
205mm x 0.50 = 102.50mm <--- -4.75mm radius

the 205/50 is closer.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, the difference between the 2 is pretty much on paper. We're talking about +1.1cm or -0.95cm difference in overall diameter, or if you compare the 2 directly, it's 2.05cm diameter.

The bigger tire may have slightly added comfort at low speeds, but the only real difference is that when you are actually going 80MPH, the bigger tires will cause your speedometer to read 78-79 while the smaller tires will cause a reading of 81 or so.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

205/50/15 Toyo Proxes T1-S


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

zlr101 said:


> I liked the kuhmo 712 they were cheap and worked nice on my 240sx.


::cough_junk_cough::
 
 
:cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

I see you live in PA. Since you and I live farther north it gets unseasonably cool some times. The problem with high performance summer tires is that they are temp dependant and if you are of a damp road (either at night or if its chilly out) it can be like riding on ice. I got a set of se-r wheels from wickedsr20 (cool dude :thumbup: ) and they had Dunlop sp8000 tires on them and I was on 695 one time doing 30mph and floored it (I had no mods at the time) and I could spin my tires! At 30mph! With 95whp! That’s not good. If you are not going to be racing I would recommend a set of ultra high performance all seasons like falkin ziex. We just got these on my mother’s murk. Sable wagon and they are incredible for all seasons! Soft compound, big ol' "valley" down the middle, great in the rain, and they weren’t too shabby in the snow either.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> for the 15" wheels, the stock tire size is 195/55/15. If you go up one size in width, you're usually going to want to go down one size in sidewall percentage, therefore, 205/50/15
> 
> 195mm x 0.55 = 107.25mm <--- Stock size
> 205mm x 0.55 = 112.75mm <--- +5.50mm radius
> ...


Yes I agree thats the std size for the SER SR20 cars. However I have a GXE with 175/70/13 
So 1+ is 185/60/14 and 2+ 195/50/15 
So thats what I went with, I also checked the size including wheel dia and concluded that was the best size. 
As I mentioned my GPS gave the correct speed at 75 compared to the speedo at about 7/32 and 8/32. At 9/32 (when new) it was slow. 
So if you want your speedo to be correct don't go to far from this size unless you have an SR20. 
Good Luck.....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's a great little site for ya. YES it's on miata.net but it's very useful. Nice little calculator that will tell and SHOW the difference in speed and size of tires.

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

The Toyo Proxy T1-S may be the best overall tire for the 15" wheel, but the problem is its pricey, particularly when you consider that tread life is mediocre at a 280 rating. But you get a sticky, comfortable tire that rules in the rain, and is very well built, and lightweight. You could get the 195/50/15 from onlinetires.com right now on special at $59.00 per, plus shipping, which is a bargain. But unless you need a sticky tire, definetly go with something with a higher treat rating, probably around 400. As you've probably noticed, sticky and long lasting don't exist in the same tire, and there are no 2 ways about it. So you have to choose how much of each you want. The Kumho Ecsta 712 is a decent compromise for the casually sporty driver. Should last 40-50k miles.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I got the 712 for the summer and to last foever the grip was descent i didnt race the car but it is dead now anyway. Plus not like the KA24e is a power house engine.


----------

